# Editors Picks: 14 Must-Have Products From 2008



## Jason Unger

*Editor's Picks: 14 Must-Have Products From 2008*
*CE Pro editor Bob Archer rounds up the best products he reviewed or witnessed demoed during 2008.*


Some say hindsight is 20/20. And maybe they're right when it comes to appraising the usefulness of consumer electronics.


It's certainly a lot easier to look back and evaluate this year's new products than it is to project what 2009 products will impact customer installers.


There were a lot of good products introduced in 2008 at shows like CES, EHX and CEDIA, but it's nearly impossible to see them all.

 


CE Pro, however, was able to see a sizable portion of the products by attending shows, meeting with companies or visiting installers in the field.


The following are the best products we either reviewed or had demoed to us throughout the year.

*JVC DLA-RS10u*

Some may think this is a relative term considering it's still a sizable investment, but the new 1080p JVC Pro DLA-RS10u should continue the company's run of quality sub-$10k D-ILA products.

*Meridian M810 System*

Meridian's M810 is a true statement video system. It features a projector that uses a D-ILA 4,000 x 2,400 chipset and an 850-watt lamp.


Its proprietary video processor is capable of upscaling SD and HD content to the system's 10-megapixel threshold.

*Russound's CA4 System*

Multiroom audio doesn't get any more affordable than Russound's CA4 system. Designed to install quickly, the four-source/four-zone system comes with easy-to-use keypads and Class D amplification.

*Click here to continue.*


----------

